# Canon USA donates to Wisconsin CART Team



## canonnews (Mar 7, 2018)

```
Looking through past news articles I see donations made to Chippewa Falls, Sawyer County and this article from Eau Claire County.   I would guess that Canon USA donates to all the CART (Child Abduction and Response Teams) in the USA, and never mentions it.  They just do it.</p>
<p>While they don’t get top of the line gear, I’m sure these donations add up around the United States.  While I can’t find numbers for it, I’m sure there’s a significant number of CART teams around the USA (There are around 3100 sheriff offices in the USA, however not all will have a response team).   While in the USA, it is always a sobering experience to get an Amber alert broadcasted on my phone.  I can imagine, that every minute and tool at the CART teams disposal helps with these cases.</p>
<p>Canon does the little things like this that make me pleased to support this company through the years.</p>
<p>Detective Don Henning was interviewed by WEAU News;</p>
<blockquote><p>“I can’t thank Canon enough for their generous donation,” says Henning. “It’s a huge benefit for us just to be able to have that readily available and at our fingertips.”</p>
<p>According to Eau Claire County, the team consists of members of all facets of law enforcement, emergency response, non-profit organizations, and civilian search groups that come together when a child is abducted.</p>
<p>Henning says that Canon donates new equipment to CART teams about every 12-18 months.</p></blockquote>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Aaron D (Mar 7, 2018)

Again, this is wonderful. Somebody on this list will outraged of course.


----------

